# Engine Upgrades For the KA24DE



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I am looking through my options for engine upgrades before i purchase.
When it comes to boost I do understand the difference between a Turbo and a Supercharger, and each have their own benefits and negative aspects.
Performance side i am looking for about 40-50% more horsepower, 30% minimum Torque upgrade.
Because I want to keep the car a little more simple under the hood I want to go with a Supercharger for this engine, I am sure it is possible to do this because anything can be done with a little bit of time, but does anyone know if there is a manufacturer that makes a supercharger for the KA24DE DOHC engine?

Thankyou


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

The Supercharger is a dead issue for the KA.. Searching in Fresh Alloy or SoCal 240sx or NWN would have shown this. Been discussed and tried and abondoned years ago.
Just a little FYI.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> The Supercharger is a dead issue for the KA.. Searching in Fresh Alloy or SoCal 240sx or NWN would have shown this. Been discussed and tried and abondoned years ago.
> Just a little FYI.


Well I am a relatively new 240SX owner, had my car for a little under a year now, and I never knew that Superchargers have been discussed before when it comes to the KA24DE. :thumbup:
When it comes to your post does deadissue mean it is not in any way possible to efficiently supercharge a KA24DE motor?

Thanks


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Well I am a relatively new 240SX owner, had my car for a little under a year now, and I never knew that Superchargers have been discussed before when it comes to the KA24DE. :thumbup:
> When it comes to your post does deadissue mean it is not in any way possible to efficiently supercharge a KA24DE motor?
> 
> Thanks


YES.. We have tried even using the most ease of approach. An SC off the Gran Prix. 
To T-bo is the best. Just a t25 bottom mount with 7.5 psi and intercooler will develop 200+ at the wheels.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> YES.. We have tried even using the most ease of approach. An SC off the Gran Prix.
> To T-bo is the best. Just a t25 bottom mount with 7.5 psi and intercooler will develop 200+ at the wheels.


spec240sx,

thanks for the information man, since the supercharger is not an option i will probally just run my engine into the ground while i save up some money for the www.heavythrottle.com SR20DET swap package that they have availible.
It is kind of unfortunate that i have to go with the same thing everyone else usually does.  . But I am going to keep my eyes open and hope for the best. If i was to win the lottery or something there would definitely be an RB26DESTT going in it :thumbup: I suppose I could always just spend $1200 CDN to rebuild the old KA and stay with a solid motor that is virtually unkillable, so many decisions to make!  .\

Thanks for all the help so far!
Justin Trenholm


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> i will probally just run my engine into the ground while i save up some money for the www.heavythrottle.com SR20DET swap package that they have availible.
> It is kind of unfortunate that i have to go with the same thing everyone else usually does.


Why would you not turbo it now? There are very economically-priced kits available now. If you ran 6-7psi, it would be almost as reliable as the DOHC you have now. Or are you already having problems with your current engine?

I went with the SR because the racing series I'll run in requires it. Plus, my chassis came without an engine. If the car were going to be my daily driver and it already had a DOHC in it, I'd turbo it in a heartbeat.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Why would you not turbo it now? There are very economically-priced kits available now. If you ran 6-7psi, it would be almost as reliable as the DOHC you have now. Or are you already having problems with your current engine?
> 
> I went with the SR because the racing series I'll run in requires it. Plus, my chassis came without an engine. If the car were going to be my daily driver and it already had a DOHC in it, I'd turbo it in a heartbeat.


Not that i am really having problems with my current engine the KA24DE DOHC, and i know that the SR20DET is a definite option but i wanted to be a little bit different with my car, I wanted to do what very few people do.
The other thing is my KA24DE has around 206,000KM on it, and it has never had an over haul in it's life, but with regular oil changes and maitenence i think that is what kept this engine alive. But the engine is showing some weakness, I am blowing out smoke through my exhaust, large amounts of it, but i burn very little oil, probally add 1 litre per oil change.
I think the timing chain needs to be replaced, and I also hear some ticking in the head most likely 1 or 2 bad valves in my opinon, so the engine is going to need to be completely rebuilt to be efficient again.
With the cost of this and the cost of a custom turbo, i can probally buy an SR20DET swap for the car.
Note I am only a 240SX enthusiast that wants to put money into a car to make it go fast and look good, I am not interested in making a race car.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

This is some of the things i plan on doing to my KA...

http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/pek-nissan.html 
http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/toptimingkit_nissan.html 
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.html 
http://boostevolution.com/turbokits2.htm - stage 2

I'm kind of going back and forth from boost evolution and boost designs... trying to see which one will win me over...

got a lot of other mods i plan on doing to the engine as well, like a JWT ECU and some other things... but hopefully some of those links can help you decide what is possible for your KA... all those together can get you more power than an SR swap, and it would be cheaper or about the same price... and no wiring harness bullshit to worry about either. 

EDIT: another thing i would like to mention if you go with boosting the KA, stay away from a light weight flywheel, you're rpm's will drop faster with it, and the turbo will have to spool up again... just giving you a warning.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Why doesn't anyone else know that a lighter flywheel isn't better, well atleast no one says anything.
I don't exactly know why the lighter flywheel causes problems but if I had to guess it would be because or the longer stroke on the KA24DE engine.
The Other thing is I am convinced that for now i am going to stick with the KA24DE motor cause there really is no replacement for displacement. It would only seem right that a larger engine could handle a larger turbo. Also an Iron block would be able to handle higher temperatures therefore higher boost levels and if not higher boost levels, it couls prolly handle some NOS boost while at safe turbo boost levels! :givebeer: 
I have seen some pretty sick pimped out 240SX's with the stock motor in place, and I don't plan on drifting or racing so I don't have to have higher RPM's, and my car came with HICAS stock, and I like the way the HICAS makes my car handle turns much better than most other cars ex: I can spank stock Civics in a circuit race :thumbup: .
So with all your guys help I am going to start saving up for a Turbo Kit with Intercooler, and while that happens I am going to continue my current mods.
First step is rebuilding that KA motor!
Also I am currently at work on some interior mods, I have removed the back seat and am custom building a False floor with storage compartments in it for the back of the car, as well i am going to be putting in a Sealed Sub box and a custom lighting install in their too! If anyone is interested I have been taking down measurements and have plenty of pictures documenting my progress, just leave a post and I will put in pictures, and if you are still interested I will send you measurements so you could do something simmilar if you wish to!

Note: My sound system is completely powered by FUSION so I am hoping to possibly get a sponsorship from them with the results of this custom sound system I am installing!


----------



## laxrob31 (Oct 28, 2004)

good choice. it's a great motor and you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Why doesn't anyone else know that a lighter flywheel isn't better, well atleast no one says anything.
> I don't exactly know why the lighter flywheel causes problems but if I had to guess it would be because or the longer stroke on the KA24DE engine.
> The Other thing is I am convinced that for now i am going to stick with the KA24DE motor cause there really is no replacement for displacement. It would only seem right that a larger engine could handle a larger turbo. Also an Iron block would be able to handle higher temperatures therefore higher boost levels and if not higher boost levels, it couls prolly handle some NOS boost while at safe turbo boost levels! :givebeer:
> I have seen some pretty sick pimped out 240SX's with the stock motor in place, and I don't plan on drifting or racing so I don't have to have higher RPM's, and my car came with HICAS stock, and I like the way the HICAS makes my car handle turns much better than most other cars ex: I can spank stock Civics in a circuit race :thumbup: .
> ...


i'm really interested in seeing how your sound system is going to be built, look, and sound... sounds very cool.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Done and Done!

I will keep you posted on the progress of the custom cabinet in the rear of the car, I figured that since the Trunk was too low to put most things in that it was useless anyway, and thought i'd be creative...
I will gather some pictures that i have now and take some more as well when I get a chance.

Peace out!


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Done and Done!
> 
> I will keep you posted on the progress of the custom cabinet in the rear of the car, I figured that since the Trunk was too low to put most things in that it was useless anyway, and thought i'd be creative...
> I will gather some pictures that i have now and take some more as well when I get a chance.
> ...


cool, if you don't mind, can you give me some specs on what the size is and everything else, i'm interested in making one myself. I think having a custom box in the back would be better than seats...


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I run a Fidanza Flywheel on my KA-T, only thing you have to do is bring up the idle to about 900rpm.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> I run a Fidanza Flywheel on my KA-T, only thing you have to do is bring up the idle to about 900rpm.



do you race with it? A guy i know had a Fidanza on his SR setup, and he didn't like it at Auto Cross days because it would drop his RPM's to fast.... so it had to spool again...

I would imagine that would happen to any turbo setup car...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Neji said:


> cool, if you don't mind, can you give me some specs on what the size is and everything else, i'm interested in making one myself. I think having a custom box in the back would be better than seats...


Yeah, that's pretty much what i decided to do cause, well the back seats are so small in 240's that pretty much anyone who gets in them complains about being cramped up in the back of them.
Currently I am driving around with just the Framing of the False floor, i made it out of 1x3 Strapping which is pretty strong when it is reinforced properly, what I will try to do is before i go any further in the project I will get some pictures and measurements, and then continue, when I am finished i will post the pictures here on the forum, and I will probally send them right to your address Neij, other than that I will let you know on what is up.
Peace,


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Howdy,

I am going to dal at the moment. Gimme a shout.

[email protected]


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

About how much power can you realisticly get out of a KA24det meaning no more than 5k out lay and having to run on racing feul or anythng


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> About how much power can you realisticly get out of a KA24det meaning no more than 5k out lay and having to run on racing feul or anythng


it's hard to give you exact figures for that amount of money, all i can say is it would vary a little bit depending on what type of tuning you get and parts and if you pay for labor...

i say a 240 over 400hp to the wheel is to much to be a daily driver, not because i couldn't handle the car, but you would have to watch all your gauges like a hawk so you don't blow something up with that much power and boost.

240sxforums.com has a lot of good info on ka24det setups, i recommend checking that out for some info.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

__________________'92 240SX Coupe

B&M Short Shifter, Nismo Goodies, ACT stage 2 clutch, CUP HOLDERS!!!!!!!!! 

Cupholders? You Have To Let me in on your secret, driving to work in the morning and not having cup holders sucks! LOL :woowoo:


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey man, i'm really interested in buying some products from your website, some of the best prices i've found to date.
Just one concern how do your turbo kits work with the stock compression ratio, from what i understan a car has to have a low compression ratio in order to put a turbo on...i am confused.

Thanks,


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

The 9.5:1 compression ratio works well for a decent amount of boost on pump gas. This is really a non-issue unless your running a built KA and are expecting big numbers on big pressure. Here in nova scotia I think your stuck with 92octane but oh well. You can hit pretty extreme amounts of power before the CR becomes a limiting factor.

When we meet up we can come up with a big power gameplan.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

*good deal?? or worth it??*

ok, my friend can get me a TRD T45/hks blow v./ and fuel mang. for $600... i have about 120k miles on the eng.. ka24de, is it worth it to spend this money not including the intercooler kit that i wana get....???

and yes, whom ever said studie turbo/car before getting the performance, very logical.. so is there a site or something i can read apon??


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Drift Factory has cup holders that will fit, just got mine in today, very fast shipping on their part.

Were you talking to me about the website thing? If so i don't own a website, i just read a lot about the different turbo kits...

BTW, the ka24de has a 9:1 CR, not 9.5, and yes, that will be fine for about 7-8 pounds with an IC. The problem with the KA isn't the compression, it's the pistons, the ringlands on the pistons are weak and give out at around 400hp or 14 pounds of boost... which ever one...

120k miles shouldn't be to bad for a turbo, just depends on how the engine was treated for those 120k miles...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Neji said:


> Drift Factory has cup holders that will fit, just got mine in today, very fast shipping on their part.
> 
> Were you talking to me about the website thing? If so i don't own a website, i just read a lot about the different turbo kits...
> 
> BTW, the ka24de has a 9:1 CR, not 9.5, and yes, that will be fine for about 7-8 pounds with an IC. The problem with the KA isn't the compression, it's the pistons, the ringlands on the pistons are weak and give out at around 400hp or 14 pounds of boost... which ever one...


No man i was talking about some other guy who left me a post on the forum somewhere, i can't find it but i know the website http://www.boostdesigns.com/main.htm.
These guys here have some nice Turbo kits, and pretty nice prices, i'm prolly gonna go with the upgraded cams, and the upgraded Pistons when i go to rebuild my enigine which is coming very soon.
My question is are these pistons better, meaning are the rings and seals going to take more abuse, and will i be able to safely run around 300HP with these pistons? Sorry about the confusion Neij.

And thanks for all the help!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Neji said:


> Drift Factory
> 
> BTW, the ka24de has a 9:1 CR, not 9.5,


Nope, your wrong. Its 9.5:1. I have about 30 sources that say 9.5:1. Perhaps you could share your sources as to where you becamse so sure about 9.1:1?

And yes the better pistons/ring combo will take much more abuse before failing. Not to say that it will never fail if its constantly detonating, but it will give you a far better chance to remedy the tuning before bad things happen. 300whp is very attainable with a good set of pistons.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Murph said:


> Nope, your wrong. Its 9.5:1. I have about 30 sources that say 9.5:1. Perhaps you could share your sources as to where you becamse so sure about 9.1:1?
> 
> And yes the better pistons/ring combo will take much more abuse before failing. Not to say that it will never fail if its constantly detonating, but it will give you a far better chance to remedy the tuning before bad things happen. 300whp is very attainable with a good set of pistons.


you're right, i was thinking of some aftermarket pistons with that compression... i might end up getting some of forgies with that CR....


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Cool. I hope I didnt sound like an ass.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Why would you not turbo it now? There are very economically-priced kits available now. If you ran 6-7psi, it would be almost as reliable as the DOHC you have now. Or are you already having problems with your current engine?
> 
> I went with the SR because the racing series I'll run in requires it. Plus, my chassis came without an engine. If the car were going to be my daily driver and it already had a DOHC in it, I'd turbo it in a heartbeat.



Almost any 240sx you buy now has at least or close to 100k on it, does a turbo application on the KA require a complete engine overhaul, or internal upgrade even at 6-10 psi? If so what kind of internals and how much does an average overhaul cost?
Thanks


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Its been discussed numerous times on here and other nissan forums. The KA can handle that PSI on stock internals.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*We're waiting for the pictures*

Can you post them?




DaCheat said:


> Done and Done!
> 
> I will keep you posted on the progress of the custom cabinet in the rear of the car, I figured that since the Trunk was too low to put most things in that it was useless anyway, and thought i'd be creative...
> I will gather some pictures that i have now and take some more as well when I get a chance.
> ...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

mick said:


> Can you post them?


Workin On it ...I got angry yesterday while trying to change the starter so i decided to strip everything out and go from scratch again, the framing didn't turn out the way I wanted it to, and I just wasn't happy with it. So I am starting from the ground up again, but first I am looking to buy or fabricate a Rollcage..


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KA defenders... What's the fiscal advandantage to KA24DET over CA18DET? For $600 I got a CA18DET. My friend spent over $2k on a KA24DE turbo kit, and you make only a little more power, right? Even if you do make power, the KA is heavier. I'm not saying the KA is a bad engine, but why not just get a cheap ass CA?


----------

